# Seeing Poll Results



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

I like the new twisted dark look, but I've got a question. On the other skin, you have the option to view poll results without actually having to vote. Does this new one have that option, or am I missing it?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm still working on the code for the new template. After updating, the old code for that feature no longer works. At some point the latest poll will be listed in the side bar area.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks. I'll look forward to seeing it down the road.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Look in the lower right corner of the poll voting block, the "view poll results" link is in white font so it is hard to see but it is there.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Found It*



bruce333 said:


> Look in the lower right corner of the poll voting block, the "view poll results" link is in white font so it is hard to see but it is there.


Wow - You weren't kidding about hard to see! I had to tilt the screen on my laptop just to find it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tuco (May 8, 2009)

It seems every time I click to view the poll results I get the same poll results, something about buying a certain pistol which I'm not recalling at the moment. No matter which poll I'm clicking that link at, it always takes me to that poll. Maybe you're just messing with the new guy?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

nope....does it to me too.

I clicked to see the results of the "Favorite Glock" poll and got the results for the "Is the Sigma 9mm a good gun for the price?" poll.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> nope....does it to me too.
> 
> I clicked to see the results of the "Favorite Glock" poll and got the results for the "Is the Sigma 9mm a good gun for the price?" poll.


Yeah, it worked the first few times I looked at a poll, then it quit. Guess I screwed it up for everyone. :mrgreen:


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

jdeere9750 said:


> Guess I screwed it up for everyone. :mrgreen:


Nice guy...doesn't matter, most were VERY old polls anyway.:anim_lol:


----------



## gilream (May 5, 2009)

Same here. I'm a week old member and i have not seen a poll yet!


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> Nice guy...doesn't matter, most were VERY old polls anyway.:anim_lol:


I do what I can.

I actually think it's working again, though. I'll leave it alone this time.


----------



## gilream (May 5, 2009)

Everything is fine now it seems. Thanks.


----------



## Tuco (May 8, 2009)

It's working for me now. Thanks!


----------

